# New Nitecore EZ CR123 and CR2 lights



## TCW 60 (Jul 7, 2009)

Have it just seen, Nitecore announce on their website new CR 123 and CR2 lights after releasing their AA Light.

http://www.nitecore.com/productsimg/ez123/big/1.jpg


----------



## jonesy (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

The CR2 one looks like a Muyshondt Aeon knockoff, brass ring at all. They definitely don't get points for originality. And the runtime isn't as good either.


----------



## RobertM (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

Nice find! Wow, 20/180 lumens for the EZ 123 sounds like pretty usable levels. Hopefully some warm bins will be available like with the EZ AA.

-Robert


----------



## Moonshadow (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

Very nice - but I wish they'd get on with an EX20 or start updating the other PD models with XP-Gs, instead of bringing out all of these new models.


----------



## matt0 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

EZ123 might be nice. I would love an EZAAA though. I have several other devices in my bag that run off AAA batteries and it would be nice to have the same platform across the items I normally carry.


----------



## gunga (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

EDIT for clarity: I agree. I like the EZAA and would love an EZAAA. It would make for an even more compact than current offerings.

Small and bombproof...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

Here is a little more info from 47`s in the market place http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197182

Neat little lights...do they make rechargable CR2 batts?


----------



## albino (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

Wonder how it *compares* to the *Fenix Digital P1D Black Premium Q5 *

wich is my favorite keychain-light

why do it has not the R2-bin ?
or the XPE ?


----------



## BigBluefish (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

If they come out with a neutral/wam tint EZ123, I'm all over it.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

Wow, I didn't even know about these yet and they are already in stock and shipping at 4sevens.com! EZ CR2 comes 7/20.


----------



## moon88 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Nitecore D10 R2 edition*

Hey guys. Im new to this site. I have ordered the Nitecore D10 R2 edition about 1 week ago. it is still not in stock and i dont know how much more ill have to wait. anyone else also trying to get this light.

the normal Cree Q5 version is available but i wanted the R2 version.

please can anyone let me know about this...

thanks


----------



## Blinding (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



albino said:


> Wonder how it *compares* to the *Fenix Digital P1D Black Premium Q5 *
> 
> wich is my favorite keychain-light
> 
> ...



Just checking on that ... P!D is 71x21mm while the EZ123 is 70x19. I doubt I would notice that unless I had them side by side. Quoted brightness and runtimes are very close. I would want tests to rank then rather than trusting the sales blurb. Price is the same. You give up the medium, strobe, and SOS of the P1D and get the different UI of the EZ123. Oh, and the camera mount.


----------



## hazna (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

I was interested in the EZ CR2 as replacement for my L0d q4 as a keychain light. However, looking at the dimensions its only about 1cm smaller and slightly thicker too.


----------



## burntoshine (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

i don't know about anyone else, but i'm very much interested in the EZ CR2 due to it's compact size. i'm all about novelty, and this one hits the spot.

i've bought like 4 flashlights this year already. seems like 7777 has a new flashlight every week. i can't keep up! :duck:


----------



## strinq (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

Nice neat little offerings by nitecore, bt i would like to echo some guys above. A AAA version would be great. But I think they might be trying to avoid that niche, too many great contenders there. Maybe.

Yeah they do make rechargeable CR2s.


----------



## IceRat (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



strinq said:


> Nice neat little offerings by nitecore, bt i would like to echo some guys above. A AAA version would be great. But I think they might be trying to avoid that niche, too many great contenders there. Maybe.
> 
> Yeah they do make rechargeable CR2s.


 
I was thinking the same thing, I don't know if I should wait for the EZaaa, Quarkaaa or get the EZcr2. I hate waiting...:sigh:


----------



## Burgess (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

They look nice !

:twothumbs




One thing, however . . . .



As *HOT* as the EZAA gets, on High mode,


the EZ123 version will create *even more heat* !



:wow:

_


----------



## Toaster (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

Gah, I knew I shoulda bought some protected AW RCR2 while they were still available. That EZCR2 looks really tempting.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Burgess said:


> They look nice !
> 
> :twothumbs
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm. This is a good point. Where's the heatsinking on this little sucker? Then again, the Fenix P1D, and the older P1 CE weren't much larger, and they seemed to work OK...though I hear the P1D does get hot on Turbo. If you only use the high intermittently, no problem. There's also the Aeon, and the Amilite Cuty, and they are both tiny CR2/CR123 lights, and they seem to work OK, or so the commentary here would lead one to believe. 

I did notice that 4Sevens seems to have cut and pasted the text from the EZAA blurb, as we are warned not use cells over 2v in the EZ123 and EZCR2 lights.  So, what, they only work with seriously over-discharged cells???


----------



## andrew123 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

Did anyone notice that on nitecore's site it says the ezcr123 is only rated at IPX-1? This is odd because the EZAA is rated at IPX-8.


----------



## Dan FO (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



jonesy said:


> The CR2 one looks like a Muyshondt Aeon knockoff, brass ring at all. They definitely don't get points for originality. And the runtime isn't as good either.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Marduke (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



andrew123 said:


> Did anyone notice that on nitecore's site it says the ezcr123 is only rated at IPX-1? This is odd because the EZAA is rated at IPX-8.



Most likely a typo.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

the EZ123 is almost the same height as the Amilite Cuty,the Cuty can take AWrcr123 i wonder the EZ123 can take that sort of cell .


----------



## glockboy (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

If Nitecore make EZ series in different color.:twothumbs


----------



## jcw122 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

The 123 throws out 180 lumens...nice Nitecore! That's pretty cool that they expanded the line.


----------



## CaNo (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Nitecore D10 R2 edition*



moon88 said:


> Hey guys. Im new to this site. I have ordered the Nitecore D10 R2 edition about 1 week ago. it is still not in stock and i dont know how much more ill have to wait. anyone else also trying to get this light.
> 
> the normal Cree Q5 version is available but i wanted the R2 version.
> 
> ...



When I ordered mine 2 months ago, I had to wait for backorder as well. I waited a little under 2 weeks, but it was worth the wait. One of the better lights I own, plus it is able to use 14500 cells for longer runtime and more lumens! lol It will come faster than you know. 4Sevens is a very fast shipper, but they cannot ship what they do not have. Once they get it, they pretty much ship it the same day :thumbsup:


----------



## CaNo (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



burntoshine said:


> i've bought like 4 flashlights this year already. seems like 7777 has a new flashlight every week. i can't keep up! :duck:



I hear you on this one! +1 lol :laughing:


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

I would love to get my hands on the CR2 version, just too bad its a twisty-oh well we will just have to see.


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



jonesy said:


> The CR2 one looks like a Muyshondt Aeon knockoff, brass ring at all. They definitely don't get points for originality. And the runtime isn't as good either.


 


Dan FO said:


> My thoughts exactly.


 
Some old timers here would say the same about the light you mention....


----------



## nMotion96 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



jonesy said:


> The CR2 one looks like a Muyshondt Aeon knockoff, brass ring at all. They definitely don't get points for originality. And the runtime isn't as good either.



It does look like it. If you guy didn't know enrique just drop the price on the Aeon today. from $200 to $125 and from $400 to $295 for the Ti version.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3006508#post3006508


----------



## CaNo (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Beamhead said:


> Some old timers here would say the same about the light you mention....



A more affordable version.


----------



## CaNo (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

I just bought a Nitecore EZAA about 4 days ago, and I love it. Someone mentioned above about the heat being greater in the CR123 version, and personally that is scary. The heat the EZAA alone is quite enough... more would be troublesome. I was thinking to myself... I wish I woulda seen that they offered this when I ordered my EZAA as I personally was thinking "what if this light came in a CR123 version?" for my keychain...

Then I thought back further. I remembered that when the EZAA first came out... the same hype came with it, only to be recalled for some glitches. I think I'm going to hold off for awhile until I hear more feedback from people who purchased it. I have more flashlights now then I know what to do with!

But I also think about another thing. As much as I yearn for more lumens, esp in smaller flashlights, I think that when my EZAA runs out of batteries, I will 9/10 times have a AA lying around instead of a CR2 or CR123. Plus 130 lumens is more than enough lumens to get the job done. (Notice I am trying to persuade myself from buying another flashlight lol!) 

I will wait for a AAA Quark or EZAAA myself as well. :nana:


----------



## CaNo (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



TCW 60 said:


> Have it just seen, Nitecore announce on their website new CR 123 and CR2 lights after releasing their AA Light.
> 
> http://www.nitecore.com/productsimg/ez123/big/1.jpg



Thank you for the heads up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

As to rechargeable CR2 batteries in my SF Titan and LiteFlux LF4 I have been using for more than one year with excellent results some 3.0V Ultrafire 15270 I bought from DX:








Of course I plan to use them also in my forthcoming EZ CR2 ..


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Kilovolt said:


> As to rechargeable CR2 batteries in my SF Titan and LiteFlux LF4 I have been using for more than one year with excellent results some 3.0V Ultrafire 15270 I bought from DX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it protected?


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Zeruel said:


> Is it protected?


 
Unfortunately no. These cells are so small that I believe there's no room for a protection circuit.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Kilovolt said:


> Unfortunately no. These cells are so small that I believe there's no room for a protection circuit.



oh... 4Sevens strongly advised on that for these lights. :shrug:


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Zeruel said:


> oh... 4Sevens strongly advised on that for these lights. :shrug:


 

He is totally right of course but when protected cells of a certain size do not exist (10440, 10180, RCR2, etc.) ..... :shrug:


----------



## CaNo (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

Maybe he knows of such a brand that does carry protected... hmmm... kinda leads me to wonder why he would recommend a non existing product lol


----------



## DM51 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Kilovolt said:


> Unfortunately no. These cells are so small that I believe there's no room for a protection circuit.


There are none made AFAIK, but it would be possible to add a protection circuit, although it would add to the cell's length. There's a protection circuit on some 14500s, so in theory it would be possible fit one on to a RCR2 (15266), as it has a slightly larger diameter.


----------



## dagored (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

Took the plunge this morning. I'm a sucker for a CR123 light. Less than $50 is cheap after buying a couple RA's, and at 180 lumens, this I have to see. If heat is not a problem, I will be a happy man. Now, the wait begins. Hoping for a Saturday delivery.


----------



## JJV (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



dagored said:


> Took the plunge this morning.


 
So did I. I went into 4sevens for no real reason and saw it-impulse buy, but it's in stock and under $50! I jumped on the first EZAA as well, and despite the "flaws" I still have it, use it, and am still on my first battery. I guess I don't use my lights as much as others to-I haven't really replaced a lot of batteries in the last year. 

If this one is as good as even that first "bad" one was, I will be happy. I may have to get the CR2 as well to compare it to my Aeon, which I love.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



DM51 said:


> There are none made AFAIK, but it would be possible to add a protection circuit, although it would add to the cell's length. There's a protection circuit on some 14500s, so in theory it would be possible fit one on to a RCR2 (15266), as it has a slightly larger diameter.


 
Like several others I bought some time ago a couple of Ultrafire 16340 protected cells. Probably because the size of the PCB is larger than usual these cells are a bit longer that normal RCR123's. This fact in practice prevents the use of these cells in 90% of the lights as already noted by several CPFers. 

This is to say that even a very slight increase in the length of a small battery has significant effects in the possibility of using it. :shakehead


----------



## bltkmt (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



JJV said:


> I may have to get the CR2 as well to compare it to my Aeon, which I love.


 
Looking forward to someone doing just this...I love my Aeon and want to see how this one stacks up.


----------



## dagored (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



JJV said:


> So did I. I went into 4sevens for no real reason and saw it-impulse buy, but it's in stock and under $50! I jumped on the first EZAA as well, and despite the "flaws" I still have it, use it, and am still on my first battery. I guess I don't use my lights as much as others to-I haven't really replaced a lot of batteries in the last year.
> 
> If this one is as good as even that first "bad" one was, I will be happy. I may have to get the CR2 as well to compare it to my Aeon, which I love.



Just received shipping confirmation. Saturday should be a good day.


----------



## Dan FO (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Beamhead said:


> Some old timers here would say the same about the light you mention....



Please explain.:shrug:


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Dan FO said:


> Please explain.:shrug:


 
There is a certain highly coveted limited edition hand made cr2 light that was made by a pioneer(anal retentive) machinist that some feel was the the basis used for the light others mentioned. Thats all I will say.:green:


----------



## stinky (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

IN case anyone is interested in lengths:

Nitecore EZ CR2 63mm
Ultrafire wf-606b1 58mm (el cheapo P4 I've had for EDC on my keychain for 18mos)
Muyshondt Aeon 55mm

63mm seems too long for a CR2 light, but maybe that's just me. Nitecore and Aeon measurements are from websites, the cheapo I measured myself.

I just (today) bought a Ti Aeon to replace my cheapo, which absolutely refuses to die. I couldn't see going to something larger than what I already have in the same form factor.


----------



## JJV (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



dagored said:


> Just received shipping confirmation. Saturday should be a good day.


 
Yup...I did too. I'll probably get it Saturday


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Kilovolt said:


> As to rechargeable CR2 batteries in my SF Titan and LiteFlux LF4 I have been using for more than one year with excellent results some 3.0V Ultrafire 15270 I bought from DX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have a couple of these,the runtime is sucks big time but better than nothing.


----------



## Tixx (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



stinky said:


> IN case anyone is interested in lengths:
> 
> Nitecore EZ CR2 63mm
> Ultrafire wf-606b1 58mm (el cheapo P4 I've had for EDC on my keychain for 18mos)
> ...


 
Think the EZ CR2 is volume 3.8 and the Aeon is 3.31 (pretty much same as a Fenix LD01 3.3)


----------



## Tixx (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



stinky said:


> IN case anyone is interested in lengths:
> 
> 
> 63mm seems too long for a CR2 light, but maybe that's just me. Nitecore and Aeon measurements are from websites, the cheapo I measured myself.


 
Paying $77 or 2.6 times the price of an EZCR2 seems extreme for a .49 cubic inch reduction in size.


----------



## TodToh (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Kilovolt said:


> Unfortunately no. These cells are so small that I believe there's no room for a protection circuit.



I did buy it few year ago.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



TodToh said:


> I did buy it few year ago.


 
You are lucky. 

I would like to point out that I got these RCR2 cells expressly for using them in my SF Titan because of the critical availability of CR2 primary batteries in Europe. For this reason I chose the 3.0V type. When later I got an LF4 I just switched on the internal ODP and that was all.
Now if the new EZ CR2 supports 3.7V RCR's the problem would be solved but it appears that AW is not making them any longer.

Although I am going to buy this new light for its very compact size I still consider the choice of CR2 batteries an unfortunate one. Just my 2 Euro cents ....


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Kilovolt said:


> Although I am going to buy this new light for its very compact size I still consider the choice of CR2 batteries an unfortunate one. Just my 2 Euro cents ....


Well, you could always just get the 123 version instead. That would eliminate the use of the CR2...


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



AardvarkSagus said:


> Well, you could always just get the 123 version instead. That would eliminate the use of the CR2...


 
The problem is that I am a true CPFer and I always follow the rule _buy both_ ... :naughty:

So I am going to get the CR123 version in which I'll use an AW's RCR123 protected cell _and_ the CR2 version in which I'll use ..:thinking:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

Does anyone know if there are any good LiFePO4 CR2 cells? Seems like those would be a good choice for this light if you ask me.


----------



## stinky (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Tixx said:


> Paying $77 or 2.6 times the price of an EZCR2 seems extreme for a .49 cubic inch reduction in size.



Personally I'm not as concerned about volume as length, which is why I like CR2 over AAA and CR123 on my keychain.

One could also argue that paying for the EZ CR2 vs. the $20 cheapo which has been flawless for 18 mo (and still is) seems extreme.

I think there are few of us who could really justify the cost of an expensive light beyond "I wanted it," which was my reason. Some of us NEED the capabilites, others just think they're cool.


----------



## Rexlion (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

The EZ123 is a nice, compact size. I don't think the EZCR2 is enough smaller to make it worthwhile... what, 3mm shorter and 1.4mm narrower, I think? And then one has to stock a whole 'nuther size of battery.

CR2s aren't hard to find because they were used in many cameras (like my Pentax ZX-M). But not having protected rechargeables is a big minus to me. 

I would be most likely to buy a EZ-AAA. A little knurled toothpick with flames (well almost) coming out the front. :devil:


----------



## THE_dAY (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Tixx said:


> Paying $77 or 2.6 times the price of an EZCR2 seems extreme for a .49 cubic inch reduction in size.



When it comes to keychain use that amount of size reduction for me is always welcomed.

Not to mention runtimes (manufacturers quoted)
EZcr2: high 130 lumens 50min, low 10 lumens 15hrs

Aeon: high 114 lumens 90min, low 10 lumens 40hrs

I honestly don't want to knock the EZ cr2 but the Aeon is definitely worth the extra dough.

I'm really interested in seeing a real life comparo from cpf'rs who can get their hands on both these lights.

EDIT: wanted to mention that the low level on the Aeon is not manufacturer quoted but estimated from cpf.


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

It makes very little sense by adding a protection circuit to a CR2.

First it will take lot of space and reduce the capacity by a great percentage. 

Second, these protection circuit doesn't actually protect the cell from over discharging, because they are supossed to work only when the draw is very high. If you can't draw enough current from a 18650 to activate the protection, there is no way you can with a CR2. This is confirmed by many cpfers including myself.

If you don't take good care of your li-ion batteries, you will end up damaging the cells no matter if it has protection or not. 

I've been using unprotected li-ion for over a year with my fenix L0D/LD01 and Raw and they still working great.




Now back to topic, the EZCR2 looks nice, i wish they increase the lumens to 180 like the EZCR123, would be a perfect deal and replacement to my actual keychain rocker 200 lumens raw.


----------



## IceRat (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



stinky said:


> IN case anyone is interested in lengths:
> 
> Nitecore EZ CR2 63mm
> Ultrafire wf-606b1 58mm (el cheapo P4 I've had for EDC on my keychain for 18mos)
> ...


 
I think the extra length is the threaded end Nitecore is putting on the EZ series. I haven't used it on my EZaa. I think it's kinda silly putting the little light on a tripod:thinking: Still I really like the beam of the EZaa and will get a EZcr2.


----------



## lolzertank (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



gunga said:


> I agree. LIke the EZAA, would love an EZAA, even more compact than current offerings.
> 
> Small and bombproof...


Wha? I don't get it.


I think a EZAAA or possibly even an EZ10180 will be awesome. Sure, the 10180 would be limited to about 70 lumens with an XP-G, but that would be sooooooooo small...


----------



## gunga (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



lolzertank said:


> Wha? I don't get it.
> 
> 
> I think a EZAAA or possibly even an EZ10180 will be awesome. Sure, the 10180 would be limited to about 70 lumens with an XP-G, but that would be sooooooooo small...


 

Sorry, typo, I meant EZAAA would be great.

:wave:


----------



## dagored (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

My EZ 123 arrived this morning. Like the low and high. Perfect clean beam. My only complaint - from low to high is three quarters of a turn. 

My EXAA goes from low to high with a quarter turn.

Do I need to shorten the spring in the head?


----------



## regulator (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



dagored said:


> My EZ 123 arrived this morning. Like the low and high. Perfect clean beam. My only complaint - from low to high is three quarters of a turn.
> 
> My EXAA goes from low to high with a quarter turn.
> 
> Do I need to shorten the spring in the head?


 
Hi dagored. How much brighter is the low on the CR123 compared to the EZAA? Thanks.


----------



## strinq (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

And does it have the heating issues of the EZAA?


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



regulator said:


> Hi dagored. How much brighter is the low on the CR123 compared to the EZAA? Thanks.


 


strinq said:


> And does it have the heating issues of the EZAA?


 
Two questions I'm very interested in also. EZ-CR123 on High for 10mins tail standing...


----------



## dagored (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*

To answer the above questions. This is just MY OPINION. 

LOW: The 123 is a little brighter and I mean a little. Pointed at a white wall, the same distance, the 123 is just a little brighter, and of course, the beam is bigger.

HIGH: I see very little difference. The 123 is not that much brighter to me. 

I like the beam of the 123: smoother-cleaner. My EZAA has a slight ring around the hotspot, the 123 does not. 

HEAT: I did a tail stand on both, on a formica counter top. I would not want to hold the 123 after 10 minutes. Not even on a cold day. Don't get me wrong. It can be held, but the EZAA would be my choice to pick up.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 11, 2009)

dagored, Thanks very much for the test!


----------



## Tixx (Jul 11, 2009)

Would have liked to see the lumens for the 2 both at the 123 ratings.


----------



## Tixx (Jul 11, 2009)

Want to see an EZ AAA 2.5Lx.45D. 100-110 lumens for 20-25 minutes and 10-15 lumens for 8 hours. That is with a primary.


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



dagored said:


> My EZ 123 arrived this morning..... My only complaint - from low to high is three quarters of a turn.
> 
> Do I need to shorten the spring in the head?



Man, I love my EZAA, but I had to resort to a DIY fix for the "too much twisting" issue. So, I have to admit this is disappointing---with all the complaints about this issue, NiteCore really should've addressed it before adding to the model line-up. 

I love the form factor, so much so that I was looking at perhaps adding an EZ CR2 or EZ 123, but this really gives me pause.....


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 12, 2009)

lolzertank said:


> I think a EZAAA or possibly even an EZ10180 will be awesome. Sure, the 10180 would be limited to about 70 lumens with an XP-G, but that would be sooooooooo small...


Yes, and I would buy several of both for presents, especially the 10180, which is an excellent necklace light!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 12, 2009)

> Man, I love my EZAA, but I had to resort to a DIY fix for the "too much twisting" issue. So, I have to admit this is disappointing---with all the complaints about this issue, NiteCore really should've addressed it before adding to the model line-up.


 
Yeah, it does seem like a beta test series of lights. My EZAA failed after a day. I found the little spring on the emitter end loose. I returned the light to 4Sevens, Heather said she was sending me a new light. Unfortunately, I somehow got the same light back with the spring still loose inside. Maybe a new light ended up in their parts bin, I don't know. I documented the return with pictures but decided not to try the mail drill again since I live in the country and it's several miles to a post office. I took a blob of solder and converted the light to single mode high and gave it to my daughter for her purse.


----------



## JJV (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



AFAustin said:


> Man, I love my EZAA, but I had to resort to a DIY fix for the "too much twisting" issue. So, I have to admit this is disappointing---with all the complaints about this issue, NiteCore really should've addressed it before adding to the model line-up.
> 
> I love the form factor, so much so that I was looking at perhaps adding an EZ CR2 or EZ 123, but this really gives me pause.....



Pause not. On my EZ123 it's a quarter-turn from low to high. The threads are much smoother and feel more solid. My EZAA from the first batch has gritty-feeling threads, feels a little loose, and requires a turn and a quarter to get from low to high. My understanding is that the retooled EZAAs fixed that issue, and it seems that this batch of EZ123s tdo not have it at all. I'm running mine on an IMR16340 and, while I have not had it on for more than a couple of minutes, have not had any problems with it. 

I am really liking this new light and I think I will add an EZCR2 to compare with my Aeon. I have really been impressed with the Nitecore product line, and in fact have at least one version of all of their lights except the D20 (which I will not get because I do not like 2xAA lights).


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 12, 2009)

JJV, thanks for the post. Well, dagored's EZ 123 is 3/4 turn from low to high, yours is 1/4 turn---so, I hope we hear from a few more owners to get a better idea if this is still an issue, a crap shoot, or is pretty much resolved.


----------



## stinky (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Tixx said:


> Paying $77 or 2.6 times the price of an EZCR2 seems extreme for a .49 cubic inch reduction in size.



Also 2.6x is for the "wow" factor of titanium. Regular Aeon is only $125 now vs.$77 for EZCR2.

Cheapo WF-606b1 was $20
+$57= $77 for EXCR2
+$48=$125 for Aeon

Not a big diff in my book given the size/runtime/build quality diff for the Aeon. Paying extra for the Ti is much harder to justify (for me at least).


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



jonesy said:


> The CR2 one looks like a Muyshondt Aeon knockoff, brass ring at all. They definitely don't get points for originality. And the runtime isn't as good either.


 
Why did you take the comparison photos out jonesy? For some reason it didn't seem as bad when it was AA vs. CR2, but this is a little more blatant. Well at least they didn't call it the MUCHOshondt. FOr only 2x the price now instead of 4x that of an E.Z., for higher quality, U.S. made, & nice touches like sapphire window etc. would be hard to pass up. Still trying to resist the E.Z. in AA though.


----------



## JJV (Jul 13, 2009)

AFAustin said:


> JJV, thanks for the post. Well, dagored's EZ 123 is 3/4 turn from low to high, yours is 1/4 turn---so, I hope we hear from a few more owners to get a better idea if this is still an issue, a crap shoot, or is pretty much resolved.


 
Wonder if the difference is the battery type? Maybe 16340s are a hair longer than primaries.


----------



## Tixx (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



THE_dAY said:


> When it comes to keychain use that amount of size reduction for me is always welcomed.
> 
> Not to mention runtimes (manufacturers quoted)
> EZcr2: high 130 lumens 50min, low 10 lumens 15hrs
> ...


 

Now you have me thinking.


----------



## LightScene (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



dagored said:


> HIGH: I see very little difference. The 123 is not that much brighter to me.
> 
> HEAT: I did a tail stand on both, on a formica counter top. I would not want to hold the 123 after 10 minutes. Not even on a cold day. Don't get me wrong. It can be held, but the EZAA would be my choice to pick up.


More heat, with the same number of lumens is a bad trade off. 

The EZAA Warm is excellent if you are willing to run it on NiMh because it doesn't get too hot. Easy to hold in the mouth because it's thin. Nice tint for close-up work. And you won't hesitate to pocket it.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 13, 2009)

Got the EZ123 today, the tint is perfect and the beam is great in my opinion.

I do need well over half a turn to go from low to high, just hope the spring doesn't come loose like on my earlier EZAA.

Low is nice for walking the dog out here in the country. I was going to give this light to my wife for her purse, might reconsider and give her the new SF T1A after all. Or, in CPF tradition, give her both and buy two more lights.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 13, 2009)

It seems people has gotten their EZ123. Why are there no pics yet? Come on, don't be shy.


----------



## Haz (Jul 13, 2009)

yes, need more pics


----------



## Torpedo Vegas (Jul 14, 2009)

Haz said:


> yes, need more pics



What he said 

Also will the CR123 be good for a key chain or is it a bit big?


----------



## JJV (Jul 14, 2009)

Torpedo Vegas said:


> What he said
> 
> Also will the CR123 be good for a key chain or is it a bit big?


 
Too big IMO.


----------



## Tixx (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



THE_dAY said:


> When it comes to keychain use that amount of size reduction for me is always welcomed.
> 
> Not to mention runtimes (manufacturers quoted)
> EZcr2: high 130 lumens 50min, low 10 lumens 15hrs
> ...


 
Ordered Aeon, cancelled order for EZ CR2


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 14, 2009)

Haz said:


> yes, need more pics


Ask and ye shall receive:











Unfortunately I do not have any CR2 cells on hand yet so I cannot give any impressions of that one (other than Tiny for what I am used to). The 123 though seens very incredibly small as well to someone who is used to carrying the EX10 every day. More to come...


----------



## applevision (Jul 14, 2009)

Just wanted to add my $0.02... I agree that the EZAAA would be sweet... however the Fenix LD01 is a marvel of efficiency and I'll bet it is _very tough_ to match or beat that light. I would not doubt that the engineers and marketers are put off by that little light. Though they could make a different look, I think it would be directly compared and would fail... Still, I'd love to see it too!


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



leon2245 said:


> Why did you take the comparison photos out jonesy? For some reason it didn't seem as bad when it was AA vs. CR2, but this is a little more blatant. Well at least they didn't call it the MUCHOshondt. FOr only 2x the price now instead of 4x that of an E.Z., for higher quality, U.S. made, & nice touches like sapphire window etc. would be hard to pass up. Still trying to resist the E.Z. in AA though.


IMHO, it looks NOTHING like an Aeon, which I THINK is a variant of Tvodrd's design itself


----------



## springnr (Jul 15, 2009)

I've waited a long time, hoping Fenix would offer the L0D/LD01 in a warm tint.

Now I'm very happy with my EZ AA W (love the warm tint), but...

I would really like to see an EZ AAA W with the low setting the same as the AA, and high set to whatever level will let it run for around an hour. In natural instead of black would be gravy.

The EZ AA retired my L0D Rebel in natural.


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 15, 2009)

GarageBoy :twothumbs


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, Aard. Do you think EZ CR2 is small enough to use as a keychain light? Or it's too fat? :duh2:


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 15, 2009)

applevision said:


> Just wanted to add my $0.02... I agree that the EZAAA would be sweet... however the Fenix LD01 is a marvel of efficiency and I'll bet it is _very tough_ to match or beat that light. I would not doubt that the engineers and marketers are put off by that little light. Though they could make a different look, I think it would be directly compared and would fail... Still, I'd love to see it too!


I want one too, EZAAAw! :kiss:

Fenix could easily knock the LD01 out of the water with a true 3 level version that had an actual low on it!


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 15, 2009)

springnr said:


> The EZ AA retired my L0D Rebel in natural.


My EZAAw retired my D10! My L0D Rebel80 got retired by my LF2XT!


----------



## THE_dAY (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Tixx said:


> Ordered Aeon, cancelled order for EZ CR2


:thumbsup:


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 15, 2009)

Ordered 4 EZ CR2s, cancelled order for one Aeon. 


:laughing:


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 15, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Ordered 4 EZ CR2s, cancelled order for one Aeon.
> 
> 
> :laughing:


 
A fair point!


----------



## Tixx (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



THE_dAY said:


> :thumbsup:


 

It is coming tomorrow. I guess you were right with the size. Diameter is about the same and the Aeon cuts some length off. I want it for EDC and I'm not the largest guy so I want to make sure I don't feel this much on my edc keychain. Though it is same volume as my LD01. We will see.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 15, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Thanks for the pics, Aard. Do you think EZ CR2 is small enough to use as a keychain light? Or it's too fat? :duh2:


I'm really not sure on that one. It's a little bigger in dia. than the EZ AA, but it is even significantly shorter than my Fenix E01 so keychain isn't out of the question. Personal preference I guess.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 15, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I'm really not sure on that one. It's a little bigger in dia. than the EZ AA, but it is even significantly shorter than my Fenix E01 so keychain isn't out of the question. Personal preference I guess.



:thinking: ok thanks... I guess not. Need something smaller then. Like a Drake.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 15, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Do you think EZ CR2 is small enough to use as a keychain light?


This is completely arbitrary and dependent on user preference. I for one am a huge CR123 fan so I like having a 1xCR123 light on my keychain. For me it's just the right size but I could see where some people think that it's too big for keychain duty.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Tixx said:


> It is coming tomorrow. I guess you were right with the size. Diameter is about the same and the Aeon cuts some length off. I want it for EDC and I'm not the largest guy so I want to make sure I don't feel this much on my edc keychain. Though it is same volume as my LD01. We will see.



I received mine a couple of months ago and it is amazing you will be impressed with the runtimes and overall quality. You'll forget that it's actually powered by a cr2 and not a cr123!


I would love to see a comparison between these two cr2 lights.


----------



## olrac (Jul 15, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> :thinking: ok thanks... I guess not. Need something smaller then. Like a Drake.



Or maybe a Peak Eiger with a 10180 body


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 15, 2009)

olrac said:


> Or maybe a Peak Eiger with a 10180 body



Why didn't I think of that? Thanks for the reminder. :laughing:


----------



## bigmikey (Jul 15, 2009)

Does the nitecore ez123 come with a keyring attachment for keychain carry?
I can't find any info if it does.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 15, 2009)

bigmikey said:


> Does the nitecore ez123 come with a keyring attachment for keychain carry?
> I can't find any info if it does.


Yes it does. There is the same keychain attachment that came with the EZ AA and also a simple lanyard.


----------



## Torpedo Vegas (Jul 16, 2009)

This is a long shot, but does anyone have a EZCR and Aeon that could post a picture for comparison?


----------



## Tixx (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



Torpedo Vegas said:


> This is a long shot, but does anyone have a EZCR and Aeon that could post a picture for comparison?


 


THE_dAY said:


> I received mine a couple of months ago and it is amazing you will be impressed with the runtimes and overall quality. You'll forget that it's actually powered by a cr2 and not a cr123!
> 
> 
> I would love to see a comparison between these two cr2 lights.


 

A comparison would be great. Can't wait to try it out once I get home!


----------



## dagored (Jul 16, 2009)

My EZ123 might be going back. I stated earlier that from low to high took almost a complete turn. Now high is hit or miss, I do not want to crank it down like a jar lid, and I do not think it is supposed to be that way.

I have an EZAA and it works great. I probably got a bad one. Waiting to here back from 4Sevens.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## 4Pigs (Jul 21, 2009)

not a good pic, but hopes this help


----------



## Tixx (Jul 21, 2009)

4Pigs said:


> not a good pic, but hopes this help


 The middle is the CR2?


----------



## 4Pigs (Jul 21, 2009)

Tixx said:


> The middle is the CR2?



YUP~


----------



## StephanTM (Jul 21, 2009)

I have all the lights in the EZ-series as well.
The SF Titan is still the favorite .


----------



## Tixx (Jul 21, 2009)

4Pigs said:


> YUP~


 
Thanks for the pic. What do you think of the 2 CR2 lights? Comparable?


----------



## Novaflash (Jul 21, 2009)

So are the EZ CR2 lights in stock and shipping. 

PAYPAL READY TO GO!!!


----------



## 4Pigs (Jul 21, 2009)

Tixx said:


> Thanks for the pic. What do you think of the 2 CR2 lights? Comparable?



No time to actually test the EZ CR2 yet. So just my first impression on this new member.

I know it isn't fair, but once you own a aeon, the ez cr2 is no longer small. Both lights works the same way, twist the head to turn on and twist more for high output. EZ CR2 operates smoothly, but aeon is silky-smooth. Low on CR2 seems a bit brighter, I,ll get a lux reading on it tonight.

From the dealer, the EZ CR2 can take 3.7v li_ions, I,ll confirm this tonight too.


----------



## Tixx (Jul 22, 2009)

4Pigs said:


> No time to actually test the EZ CR2 yet. So just my first impression on this new member.
> 
> I know it isn't fair, but once you own a aeon, the ez cr2 is no longer small. Both lights works the same way, twist the head to turn on and twist more for high output. EZ CR2 operates smoothly, but aeon is silky-smooth. Low on CR2 seems a bit brighter, I,ll get a lux reading on it tonight.
> 
> From the dealer, the EZ CR2 can take 3.7v li_ions, I,ll confirm this tonight too.


 

Thanks for the first impression.


----------



## 4Pigs (Jul 23, 2009)

EX CR2 LO :70 lux HI :570
AEON LO :38 lux HI :450


measured @ 1 Meter


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jul 24, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> GarageBoy :twothumbs



My question is beam, why did the CR2 platform take so long to go mainstream and get below a triple digit price tag? Having handled Larry's box of lights 3+ years ago and shaking the hand of the dude that makes these coveted "Larry Lights" was one of those moments of almost asking "when will these lights go into production?" But that would have been not very tactful and the question was filed away. 

Politics aside, I have a CR2 Ion in black on my keychain since it first came out I don't think I can replace it yet because nothing is leaps and bounds better than it. 

AardvarkSagus, StephanTM, 4Pigs, thanks for the pictures. For some reason I thought the EZ CR2 version would be smaller. 

The EZ123 does look good thought. I have a SmartPD in my bug out bag and was looking to replace it with something smaller and with less features. I rarely ever use the infinite adjustments in the light output.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 24, 2009)

JasonC8301 said:


> .........For some reason I thought the EZ CR2 version would be smaller.



I have to agree. I was hoping it'll be shorter. It doesn't really need the back threads for camera mount, I doubt many will use it. :shrug:


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 24, 2009)

JasonC8301 said:


> My question is beam, why did the CR2 platform take so long to go mainstream and get below a triple digit price tag?


It did long ago with the Jil.


JasonC8301 said:


> Having handled Larry's box of lights 3+ years ago and shaking the hand of the dude that makes these coveted "Larry Lights" was one of those moments of almost asking "when will these lights go into production?" But that would have been not very tactful and the question was filed away.
> 
> Politics aside, I have a CR2 Ion in black on my keychain since it first came out I don't think I can replace it yet because nothing is leaps and bounds better than it.


Politics? I was responding to those who quipped that the EZCR2 was a knock off of a KNOWN knock off.:shrug:
And I did ask him that question to a loud guffaw and they almost did make it into production via a now struggling dealer.


----------



## nakahoshi (Jul 24, 2009)

Ordered the CR2 Version, Never handled such a small light before, I am excited. I wouldnt call it a copy either, similar yes. 

With that tiny reflector, I Hope its floody.
-Bobby


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 25, 2009)

I have been impressed with my pre recall EZAA from day one and can now report the same about the EZ(CR)123 And EZCR2. Here is a pic showing the size compared to other lights, note the EZCR2 next to my key chain carried modded Streamlight Keymate, I would say the EZCR2 is easily key-chainable.


----------



## Gatsby (Jul 26, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> I have been impressed with my pre recall EZAA from day one and can now report the same about the EZ(CR)123 And EZCR2. Here is a pic showing the size compared to other lights, note the EZCR2 next to my key chain carried modded Streamlight Keymate, I would say the EZCR2 is easily key-chainable.



Thanks for that picture! I seem to have a thing for CR2 based lights and never understood why they haven't been more popular. But seeing the EZ123 compared to the Jil, well, I might just pull the trigger on that light since I'm not really looking for a keychain light. I'm still beating up my Liteflux LF2 in that role, and it keeps on ticking, since I've hesitated to put either my Jil or my CR2 Ion on my key ring at their price points - although the affordable EZCR2 does look easily carried as the Jil certainly is. But that 123 model is surprisingly small, and as a devoted Arc4/HDS/Novatac fan the only complaint I've had of those lights was their size, and the LF3XT being only marginal smaller has not solved my search for a multi level 123 based light that is smaller than the Novatac (the PD Nitecore didn't get the nod due to the UI which I didn't really care for, I'd rather have a two stage if I can't have a more programmable multi stage). 

Still - I have some of AWs RCR2's for my Jil which isn't getting much use these days... it would be nice to have that small size and I do like the CR2 size form factor. But the 123 is only marginally larger and has higher capacity and I have plenty of AWs CR123's around and they are easily replaced as well... 

Like so many, what to do, what to do...


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 27, 2009)

[email protected]'s trits fit perfectly inside the tripod hole, sorry for the lousy pic.


----------



## Gatsby (Jul 27, 2009)

Beamhead - did you fill the hole with epoxy of some sort? It does look quite cool...


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 27, 2009)

Gatsby said:


> Beamhead - did you fill the hole with epoxy of some sort? It does look quite cool...


Norland 61 and thanks.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 27, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> [email protected]'s trits fit perfectly inside the tripod hole, sorry for the lousy pic.


Man does that make me wish I had a few of those!


----------



## Torpedo Vegas (Jul 28, 2009)

Does anyone have a LD01 they could take a picture with an EZCR, EZ123, or both for size reference?


----------



## Gatsby (Jul 28, 2009)

These new lights don't seem to be getting a whole lot of attention - I'm not sure why - the size and simple interface are attractive (the UI being a winning one for Muyschondt, Surefire and others), they appear to have two well chosen levels for those seeking more power and the beam quality seems quite good.

I haven't seen a full blown review yet from the usual suspects - maybe they are too new or a review is pending?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 28, 2009)

Reviews pending here. EZ 123 is almost done and I'm still waiting on delivery of some CR2 cells (first CR2 light I've used).


----------



## Torpedo Vegas (Jul 28, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Reviews pending here. EZ 123 is almost done and I'm still waiting on delivery of some CR2 cells (first CR2 light I've used).



Great! I really need to see some reviews and comparison pictures so I can decide


----------



## BigBluefish (Jul 28, 2009)

Torpedo Vegas said:


> Great! I really need to see some reviews and comparison pictures so I can decide


 
Oh, no! If they get a good review, I'll want one of the EZ123s. So, please, tell us how horrible they are. Awful, nasty, gruesome little lights!:devil:

Maybe if I just don't read it, I'll be OK. Yeah, until they give us the option of a neutral/warm tint EZ123.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 28, 2009)

....then don't read my review once it's up...


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 30, 2009)

4Pigs said:


> From the dealer, the EZ CR2 can take 3.7v li_ions, I,ll confirm this tonight too.


 
Hi 4Pigs,

Have you had a chance to try the EZ CR2 with a 3.7v rechargeble yet? Did it go ? 

I just bought a EZAAw and I love it very much. I want a EZCR2 now but CR2 primaries are so expensive in Canada. (Well, at least the ones you can easily find in a store.) The ability to use a 3.7v rechargeable is main deal breaker for me. I know the dealer said it would work but I still want to know if someone actually tested it just in case because I don't think the Nitecore ads says it works with 3.7v.


----------



## GTSECC (Aug 1, 2009)

Beamhead - What size Trit from [email protected] did you use?


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 1, 2009)

1.55x5mm


----------



## windstrings (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: New Nitecore EZ CR123 CR2 lights*



alfreddajero said:


> I would love to get my hands on the CR2 version, just too bad its a twisty-oh well we will just have to see.



I twisty is about the only thing I can trust in my pocket with my keys and all the other toys I carry... push buttons are cool otherwise, but in the pocket will light you up without knowing it till your leg is on fire!... same with a forward clicky.


----------



## windstrings (Aug 5, 2009)

Well I just got my Nitecore EZ CR123 and I'm very pleased.
I used it to replace my Fenix P1D.

The P1D is virtually the same length but fatter... the reflector is bigger.
In spite of the P1D having a bigger reflector, I'm guessing the Nitecore has about 25% more throw.

Its much less bulky in my pocket with all my keys too.

And I love the two stage turn on.


----------



## HKJ (Aug 6, 2009)

windstrings said:


> The P1D is virtually the same length but fatter... the reflector is bigger.
> In spite of the P1D having a bigger reflector, I'm guessing the Nitecore has about 25% more throw.




My measurements gives them the same light output and a bit more throw for the P1D. But it is very close.
EZ CR123, P1D


----------



## juplin (Aug 6, 2009)

Received my EZ CR2 several days ago.
EZ CR2 joins with his friends happily. :wave:





I use LiFePO4 CR2 to power my EZ CR2. CR2 primary lithium is my backup battery, and 1.5V Panasonic R1NT (UM-5NT) primary battery is my another low-cost backup battery since I found the driving circuit of EZ CR2 is same as or similar to that of EZ AA.:naughty:




If the UM-5NT battery is to be used, a wrap-around rubber is needed to adapt to the diameter of CR2 cell.


----------



## bltkmt (Aug 6, 2009)

Jupin:

Nice picture of your lights! What is the one just to the left of your new CR2 light?


----------



## jahxman (Aug 6, 2009)

bltkmt said:


> Jupin:
> 
> Nice picture of your lights! What is the one just to the left of your new CR2 light?


 
And why is your LF2XT so long? the LF2XTi and the LD01 are about the same length, as I would expect, but the LF2XT Natural is longer? I see you've put a custom clip on it, but I'm baffled at the length


----------



## juplin (Aug 6, 2009)

bltkmt said:


> What is the one just to the left of your new CR2 light?


It's the VERSATI ET-10, the new version of AAA Ti flashlight Horus CT-7.


----------



## juplin (Aug 6, 2009)

jahxman said:


> And why is your LF2XT so long? the LF2XTi and the LD01 are about the same length, as I would expect, but the LF2XT Natural is longer? I see you've put a custom clip on it, but I'm baffled at the length


The leftmost original LF2XT is longer than LD01.
The LF2XTi next to the original LF2XT is the aspheric lens version of LF2XTi and is shorter than the original LF2XT (original LF2XT is equal in length to the LF2XTi reflector version that I photo in the LF2XT thread).
Two versions of head tube for LF2XTi, reflector version and aspheric lens version, are interchangeable. However, the head tube of aspheric lens version is only in the sample stage. Don't know if the dealer will place order for the aspheric lens version.


----------



## jahxman (Aug 6, 2009)

juplin said:


> The leftmost original LF2XT is longer than LD01.
> The LF2XTi next to the original LF2XT is the aspheric lens version of LF2XTi and is shorter than the original LF2XT (original LF2XT is equal in length to the LF2XTi reflector version that I photo in the LF2XT thread).
> Two versions of head tube for LF2XTi, reflector version and aspheric lens version, are interchangeable. However, the head tube of aspheric lens version is only in the sample stage. Don't know if the dealer will place order for the aspheric lens version.


 
Ah, OK, I get it now. I can see that my LF2XTi has a longer head than yours. /end derail


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 6, 2009)

juplin said:


> Received my EZ CR2 several days ago.
> EZ CR2 joins with his friends happily. :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good there. I am really enjoying mine now that my CR2 cells have finally come in. Review to follow shortly hopefully. 

By the way, where did you get the LiFePO4 CR2 cells? I would really be interested in a pair of those...


----------



## windstrings (Aug 6, 2009)

HKJ said:


> My measurements gives them the same light output and a bit more throw for the P1D. But it is very close.
> EZ CR123, P1D



Interesting... are you using primaries or rechargables?
I'm using rechargables.... tired my AW123's and battery junction 123's with same results.

IMO, Even looking at your pictures, the grass is much more filled with light with the123 and the PID seems a tad bluer with less intensity in all the spill.
Since there is less intensity in the spill, it makes the hotspot seem brighter... but comparing hotspots among the two in your pictures they are very close with the P1D again being bluer.

We need some beamshots that go at least 100 yards to sense throw.
Although the nitecore has a smaller reflector, I'm amazed it out throws my PID.

I appreciate the smaller size and what appears to be very fine machine work "apparent in the pictures" of the Nitecore.


My P1D is about 2 years old.... maybe the bins weren't as good back then?

Here is a comparison shot between the Nitecore EZ123 and the Fenix P1D


----------



## HKJ (Aug 6, 2009)

windstrings said:


> Interesting... are you using primaries or rechargables?
> I'm using rechargables.... tired my AW123's and battery junction 123's with same results.
> 
> IMO, Even looking at your pictures, the grass is much more filled with light with the123 and the PID seems a tad bluer with less intensity in all the spill.
> ...



I am using primaries, I have not seen any specification from NiteCore saying it supports LiIon.

I can not help you with long distance beamshots, but I did measure the lux from both lights and P1D wins by a small margin. You can see the measurement and larger beamshots in my review: http://www.lygte-info.dk/review/Review%20NiteCore%20EZ%20CR123.html but the text is in Danish (Can be translated by google).

My P1D is with a Q5 emitter, i.e. same bin as EZ lights.


----------



## windstrings (Aug 6, 2009)

HKJ said:


> I am using primaries, I have not seen any specification from NiteCore saying it supports LiIon.



I have also not seen them say you "cannot" use rechargeables?

I"ve seem multiple people review them with rechargeables without incident.

The only source I've seen warning against it is 4sevens.com site.

I think the circuitry handles it fine as that same LED is used in many other lights that support rechargables, but the light is so small, they just don't want you to think you can turn it on and leave it for an hour without possible damage as it would indeed get very hot.

Hence the beauty of the to two stage setup with the lower initial setting when first turning it on!

The low setting is perfect.. not too dim and not too bright.

I held both in my hands off and on for about 20 min the other night testing them and the heat buildup in both is comparable... with the nitecore naturally feeling a bit hotter due to the smaller size and remember the brass conductor in the nightcore purposely is designed to take the heat away from the led to the body which in turn goes into your hand and/or the air.

If a light "feels" cooler to touch on the outside body.. that could be bad, if the LED itself is cooking!


----------



## HKJ (Aug 6, 2009)

windstrings said:


> I have also not seen them say you "cannot" use rechargeables?
> 
> I"ve seem multiple people review them with rechargeables without incident.
> 
> ...



When I do a review i usual prefer to stay within specifications and without explicit specification of LiIon, I will assume primaries only.

Looking at selfbuilds runtime graph you can see that it overdrives with fresh LiIon batteries, the actual light output will depending on Vf of the led. This is not the best way to drive a led, but mostly it will work.


----------



## GTSECC (Aug 6, 2009)

windstrings said:


> I have also not seen them say you "cannot" use rechargeables?
> 
> I"ve seem multiple people review them with rechargeables without incident.
> 
> The only source I've seen warning against it is 4sevens.com site.


 
4Seven/Fenix store say the light will run on Li-ions. Se the following email exchange:

Fenix-Store.com to me 
show details Aug 4 (2 days ago) Reply

Glen,
This light will work with the li-ion cr2.
Regards,
Trevor
- Hide quoted text -

On Tue, Aug 4, 2009 at 12:04 PM, Glen wrote:
Will this light work with li-ion CR2s?
Peace,
Glen


----------



## juplin (Aug 6, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> By the way, where did you get the LiFePO4 CR2 cells? I would really be interested in a pair of those...


I bought two LiFePO4 CR2 cells from a local dealer in Taiwan. The original source of this LiFePO4 CR2 cell should be in China, but don't know the brand.

Similar LiFePO4 CR2 cells are provided by Ultrafire, and are sold through DX.


----------



## bltkmt (Aug 6, 2009)

juplin said:


> It's the VERSATI ET-10, the new version of AAA Ti flashlight Horus CT-7.


 
How do you like it? And where did you order?


----------



## juplin (Aug 6, 2009)

bltkmt said:


> How do you like it? And where did you order?


For the AAA Ti flashlights, VERSATI ET10 is relatively low in price. I use ET10 mostly indoors since it only support NiMH and alkaline AAA with around 200mA LED current in high brightness.
LF2XT or its titanium version or EZ CR2 is much more "versatile" than VERSATI ET10, and suitable for EDC anywhere.


----------



## windstrings (Aug 6, 2009)

HKJ said:


> When I do a review i usual prefer to stay within specifications and without explicit specification of LiIon, I will assume primaries only.
> 
> Looking at selfbuilds runtime graph you can see that it overdrives with fresh LiIon batteries, the actual light output will depending on Vf of the led. This is not the best way to drive a led, but mostly it will work.



I would have no problem using 3.0 cells if I could find them in rechargable.... until then.. I don't ever need to run extended periods on high... "its just a pocket light".. and if I ever get in a situation where I need extended times.. the lower mode will do just fine and give me more runtime.


----------



## windstrings (Aug 6, 2009)

GTSECC said:


> 4Seven/Fenix store say the light will run on Li-ions. Se the following email exchange:
> 
> Fenix-Store.com to me
> show details Aug 4 (2 days ago) Reply
> ...




I'm not surprised they told you they would.. because "they will".. but they still have on their website not to.... I assume a liablity/warranty thing for folks who will run it on high from start to finish without a rest.



> *New User Guide*
> 
> Please follow the instructions of the diagram below to ensure the battery is inserted correctly:
> *Caution:*
> ...


----------



## greendestiny (Aug 17, 2009)

I recently picked up an EX10 but since have been thinking about exchanging it for a EZ123 but can't decide on whether to keep the EX10 for its programmability or the EZ123s' simplicity and reliability.

Does the EX10s' "Piston Drive" have any reliability issues? I quite like the programmability and the push-button of the EX but I want a low maintenance and ultra reliable small light which will last for years but I fear that the Piston Thingy may fail to function properly after time if not properly maintained (cleaned, lubed). Reliability is more important to me than "gadgets". Am I being overly ..... about the EXs' reliability?

What about the beams on both of them? The EX uses a Cree R2 LED while the EZ uses a Cree Q5 LED. Would the beams be similar on both or would one be significantly better than the other? The EX is rated as having a max output of 145 lumens while the EZ is at 180 lumens but is that 180 poorer-quality-lumens?






And finally, the people who own both these lights, which one do you prefer?

Thanking you in advance flashaholics.


----------



## windstrings (Aug 17, 2009)

I prefer a twist "turn on" if your gonna use it inside your pocket as push buttons and clickys turn on too easy with all your other keys etc.

The EX10 is tad bigger for less lumens...

Seems all your really getting is the infinite selection on lumens.
While a fun toy the first 15 min you play with it, I found that the CD 123 has a simple "low and high". Both being perfect lumen outputs.... in other words if I would have been able to chose, they already picked the perfect settings for me!

I have a M1X and had a Jet with the multiple selections. I think you will find in your pocket the settings would keep getting changed as it pressed against your other keys and got pushed "several times in a row" or similiar that triggers the special menus.

I actually ordered on of those small Jetbeams thinking it would be a good pocket light and later gave it away and got the Nitecore EZ123 instead.... after that I gave my Fenix P1D away too as the nitecore was brighter even though the reflector was smaller.

The people who got my other lights were ecstatic as they had nothing like these before!


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 17, 2009)

greendestiny said:


> And finally, the people who own both these lights, which one do you prefer?


 
I prefer by far the EZ123 because I don't like too much the EX10: the piston is still stiff notwithstanding all the things I have done to it (clean and lube and change the o-ring and clean ...) and gets stuck occasionally. Consequently the double clicking fails from time to time and I get unwanted reactions.

EZ123's UI is a simple, straightforward, no-nonsense twist and when you get up in the middle of the night for some water you don't have to think what you need to do.


----------



## Gatsby (Aug 17, 2009)

I have both the EZ123 and EX10 R2 and will eventually do a roundup comparison of them both with the LF3XT and my consistent benchmark, a Novatac 120P. Not a technical review like Selfbuilt's (since he's already done such a great job outlining the runtimes, stats, figures, etc...) but a layman's EDC perspective.

But a quick thougth since the question was asked, they both have advantages and shortcomings from my perspective. I really like the EZ123 form factor. It is nearly as small as my Peak McKinley which I thought was about as small as a 123 based light could realistically get. And the levels are, in my opinion, well chosen for a two stage light, much like the Fenix L1T v2.0, providing a primary task level of roughly 20 or so lumens out the front (compared to the 22 lumen setting on my Novatac) which is sufficient for 80% of all tasks, and a maximum "burst" mode for when you need it (haven't eyeball tested that level yet but it is definitely brigher than my 85P and I'm waiting on a 120P). For EDC it is hard to argue with the EZ123 in terms of size, beam profile and levels. I will say that if I choose to keep it I'm going to have to tinker with the foam ring as it is relatively hard to twist on and off and to get to high, despite very smooth threads. The foam ring just puts too much pressure on the cell prior to making contact with the spring or center pole. That being said, I admit that I am a 3 level kind of guy - having been spoiled by enough other lights with three levels (Arc4/HDS/Novatac, EX10, LF2/LF5/LF3XT, Jil JCR2 IT, etc....) and I do miss the really low low that the Novatac, EX10 and Liteflux lights can obtain. If you don't care that much about a low low (or don't mind switching to a different light when you are in a position to use that level - in my case around the house at night checking on kids, navigating after lights out, bathroom trips, etc...) it is hard to argue against the EZ123 as a very compelling EDC with some tweaks.

The EX10 is an interesting compromise - slightly bigger but you get more levels and a really low low. Not a bad trade off and I find myself reaching for it more than the EZ123. That being said, the UI is fine but it does drive me a bit batty to have to ramp up/down after going to min or max (and I use min a fair amount). And it is a bit of a finicky light regarding maintenance. Mine works well but I did have to tinker with the lubrication of the brass ring and the piston to get it running reliably and it does benefit from the user being more precise in their input. In some respects I like the feel of it and have used the head loosened momentary more than I would have expected (and it is easier to access than the same in the Novatac or LF3XT). But it is far from "positive" like the Novatac. 

As for the beams, I was looking at them side by side last night and while they are different I'm not sure I see enough tint difference (these are off the shelf R2 and Q5 - no preference stated for warm/cool) to make a decision based on that alone. The Q5 was a tiny bit cooler to my eye, but a lot closer than I was expecting at roughly the same level of brightness (low on EZ123 and as close as I could match on the EX10).


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 17, 2009)

Gatsby said:


> [...]Not a technical review like Selfbuilt's (since he's already done such a great job outlining the runtimes, stats, figures, etc...) but *a* *layman's* EDC *perspective*.[...]


Hey! That's my line! 

EX10
EX 123

I've also got both on CPF threads around here somewhere. I'm just too lazy to locate them right now.


----------



## Gatsby (Aug 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


AardvarkSagus said:


> Hey! That's my line!
> 
> EX10
> EX 123
> ...


 
D'oh! Actually I've read your layman's perspectives and very much enjoy them - along with Selfbuilt's review it was one of the reasons I bought the EZ123 in the first place! I should have said "average user" perspective but I admit that you chose such a perfect word it has become embedded in my psyche :thumbsup:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 17, 2009)

No worries.


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 17, 2009)

I lay claim here and now to...... (insert whatever) a lame-o's perspective......


----------



## greendestiny (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks alot for the info guys. Does anyone know if the EZ123 can take rechargeables? And if so, would 3.7v cells be fine? Thanks again.


----------



## Gatsby (Aug 18, 2009)

greendestiny said:


> Thanks alot for the info guys. Does anyone know if the EZ123 can take rechargeables? And if so, would 3.7v cells be fine? Thanks again.


 
According to 4Sevens you can use RCR123 (3.7v) with the EZ123 - one advantage over, say, the Nautilus which is the closest similar light...


----------



## Gatsby (Aug 18, 2009)

What you'll miss with the EZ123 - other than obviously being able to set the user level - is the low low. Low on the EZ123 is a useful roughly 20 lumen general utility level which, for me at least, is roughly where I end up on the EX10 ramping most of the time anyway. Max is available on both - but if you use a low low regularly then the EZ123 may not be your best option.


----------



## kwkarth (Aug 18, 2009)

greendestiny said:


> I recently picked up an EX10 but since have been thinking about exchanging it for a EZ123 but can't decide on whether to keep the EX10 for its programmability or the EZ123s' simplicity and reliability.
> 
> Does the EX10s' "Piston Drive" have any reliability issues? I quite like the programmability and the push-button of the EX but I want a low maintenance and ultra reliable small light which will last for years but I fear that the Piston Thingy may fail to function properly after time if not properly maintained (cleaned, lubed). Reliability is more important to me than "gadgets". Am I being overly ..... about the EXs' reliability?
> 
> ...



I have both the D10 and the EX10 as well as all three form factors of the EZ series. All of these lights are "fussy" about proper maintenance, but exhibit different behaviors when they are in need of cleaning/lubing. 

Long story short, it will always be to your benefit to keep your gear, regardless of brand or design, in tip top shape. 

With the EZCR2, EZ123, and EZAA, the problems show up as gritty feeling when you turn the head of the light, a little flickering character of the light just at the threshold of turning on/off or low/high, and thirdly slight stiction between the top of the battery and the foam affixed to the bottom of the light head. These are all relatively minor issues and pretty obvious how to address properly. In any case, even if one finds oneself with the aforementioned problems, one can ALWAYS obtain light from the EZ's regardless of maintenance issues.

With the PD series, cleanliness is next to functionality. 
They are VERY sensitive to the open end of the piston being extremely clean. Even an invisible film of silicone grease migrating to the open end of the piston is enough to wreak havoc with the uP. I absolutely love the UI on my D10 and EX10 lights but they are really picky about the open end of the piston being kept clean as a whistle. The same goes for the ring against which the piston rests when depressed. The issue that manifests itself is not being able to turn the light off, once it's on. When you depress the piston to turn it off, it comes right back on when you let the piston go. Of course, if you unscrew the head completely, then it goes off, but doing that all the time is a PITA.

My suspicion is that there is not sufficient debounce control on the input from the piston contact and the microprocessor is getting confused.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 18, 2009)

EZ 123 does function just fine on protected Li-ion 16340 according to an email I received from Nitecore, however I was a little worried about the pressure exerted on the cell by the anti-rattle foam. I wasn't sure it wasn't going to crush or displace the protection circuitry on the bottom of the cell when I was using it that way. Personally I will be sticking to primaries. 

Yeah, if you are mostly going to use a 20 lumen-ish medium level with occasional bursts of full power, I think the EZ is a better choice. However, if you find yourself regularly needing a low power setting without the option to choose another light, the EX10 is by far the winner. 

I tend to alternate personally...


----------



## greendestiny (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help and advice. I've decided to keep the EX10. I think it's a cooler light than the EZ and as Kwkarth mentioned that regular maintenance and upkeep of the EX should keep it running smoothly, that's exactly what I'll be doing.

GD


----------



## windstrings (Aug 19, 2009)

greendestiny said:


> Thanks alot for the info guys. Does anyone know if the EZ123 can take rechargeables? And if so, would 3.7v cells be fine? Thanks again.



Yes you can... just use protected to be safe.

I never has a use for "low low" anyway.... If I need to see, I need to see.


----------



## Gatsby (Aug 19, 2009)

Not to muddy the waters p) but if you like the EX10 it is worth checking out the Liteflux LF3XT. It is about the same size (just slightly larger) and is a very versatile and flexible light - the compact user interface is similar to the EX10 except that it saves the user set level and I find that the incremental step ramping is easier to manipulate than the EX10s. The full user interface is perhaps more flexible than the Novatac - or at least is close to as flexible (sort of depends on what you use and need). It accepts RCR123 and regular CR123 cells, has overdischarge protection built in (which as far as I know only the Novatac, Ra and Arc6 currently include), a build in battery level meter, and is a super smooth beam. Not as bright on high as the EX10 or EZ123 but interestingly when you look at the Ra, Novatac, Surefire etc... lights they generally have a similar top output that manages thermal issues much more efficiently. High on the EX10 or EZ123 is truly only a burst mode - they get hot and fast.

The EX10 is a cool light, no question, but I admit that I'm reaching for the LF3XT more often due to the flexibility and UI improvements (when I don't want to carry the full bulk of the Novatac).


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 20, 2009)

Gatsby said:


> Not to muddy the waters p) but if you like the EX10 it is worth checking out the Liteflux LF3XT. It is about the same size (just slightly larger) and is a very versatile and flexible light - the compact user interface is similar to the EX10 except that it saves the user set level and I find that the incremental step ramping is easier to manipulate than the EX10s. The full user interface is perhaps more flexible than the Novatac - or at least is close to as flexible (sort of depends on what you use and need). It accepts RCR123 and regular CR123 cells, has overdischarge protection built in (which as far as I know only the Novatac, Ra and Arc6 currently include), a build in battery level meter, and is a super smooth beam. Not as bright on high as the EX10 or EZ123 but interestingly when you look at the Ra, Novatac, Surefire etc... lights they generally have a similar top output that manages thermal issues much more efficiently. High on the EX10 or EZ123 is truly only a burst mode - they get hot and fast.
> 
> The EX10 is a cool light, no question, but I admit that I'm reaching for the LF3XT more often due to the flexibility and UI improvements (when I don't want to carry the full bulk of the Novatac).


Many excellent points made in this post and as an owner of all three interfaces (EZAA, EX10 & D10, LF3XT & LF2XT) I think it's well worth cosidering the LF3XT too.


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 20, 2009)

An EasyAAA would be a nice small light.
My Millermods 2 stage Arc AAA mod next to my EasyAAw shows how much smaller an EasyAAA would be. The UI for the 2 lights are identical - twist for low, twist more for high.
The Millermods is twice as much as the Nitecore though.


----------



## Arkiv N (Aug 20, 2009)

Waiting for a EZ AAA. And a PD with AAA would be cool


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 20, 2009)

Nitecore tells me they have no plans for an EZ AAA at this time. Who knows if that will change. You can always email them and suggest it. The more demand they see...


----------



## recDNA (Aug 20, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> [email protected]'s trits fit perfectly inside the tripod hole, sorry for the lousy pic.
> 
> http://img27.imageshack.us/i/img0394w.jpg/


 
Where do you get [email protected]'s trit?


----------



## HKJ (Aug 20, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Where do you get [email protected]'s trit?



Here: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2305064#post2305064


----------



## recDNA (Aug 20, 2009)

Darn, only Paypal. I don't do Paypal.

I wonder what size fits the tripod hole?


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 20, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I wonder what size fits the tripod hole?


 1.55x5mm


----------



## bansuri (Oct 12, 2009)

It's a little late in the game, and I google searched "ez CR123 clip" and didn't get anything useful, _and_ since this is sort of the official EZ thread I'm gonna post these pics. I'm not starting a new thread, so the google search smackdown patrol will hopefully pass this by.
The EZs are cool little lights but it seems like the exclusion of a clip was a serious oversight. Maybe I missed it, but I don't think there's an official clip.
I didn't have any problem installing the clip on my Nitecore D10, but I got a used EX10 with clip included and the backing plate didn't come anywhere near proper alignment with the holes. Tried cutting it in half and trimming the pieces to get the holes closer to fitting the clip but it never worked out, the clip went in a drawer and the screws and backing plate halves went in the trash.
Got an EZ123 and was amazed that the EX10 clip looked like it might work. I didn't have any appropriate screws in my stash so I tore apart an old floppy drive and got some screws and 2, only 2, nuts out of it. 
Anyway, the clip works great. It may be a little tighter than it would be on the EX10 due to the smaller radius of the EZ123 which also seems to make the clip a little stiffer, but it may loosen up in time.


----------



## Viper715 (Oct 16, 2009)

I received 2 EZ123w today from 4Sevens. Very nice lights. I purchased one for me and one for a friend. Being a good friend and all I had to make sure that they both worked. While checking them side by side I noticed that one of them was much brighter than the other on low. The lowest one is about the same brightness as my EX10 about 3 lumens or so. The brighter of the 2 is about 2 to 3 times brighter than that I would say the 10 lumens it is rated for. On high they are both very close in brightness. Is there a problem in the circuit in the dimmer one or is it just luck of the draw. The current measured by my DMM on the dimmer one is .018A and on the brighter one is .078A. To me I like the lower low so am inclined to keep it but if there is a circuit problem that will later render the light unusable I would like to get it fixed. Any insight greatly appreciated and anyone with a similar condition. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rayman (Nov 9, 2009)

I want tot buy the EZ CR2 for my keychain. I want to use AW's RCR2 3.7V Li-Ions. After reading over this thread it isn't quite clear whether I can use them or not. On the 4sevens website they write that you can't use them. So do they just write it because if you use Li-Ions at high for a long time the small light-body won't be able to abduct the heat? So did anybody successfully use AW's RCR2 3.7V Li-Ions in his EZ CR2.

rayman


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 22, 2009)

One of my EZ CR2's sporting its clear heat shrink prophylactic and ready to replace the light next to it on my key chain.


----------



## MScottz (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but just ordered the EZ CR2 Neutral white with the 4Sevens email coupon for $26 shipped. Can't wait to try it.

Oh yeah, any source for an inexpensive CR2 charger?


----------



## HarveyRich (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Originally posted by: Rayman*
> I want tot buy the EZ CR2 for my keychain. I want to use AW's RCR2 3.7V Li-Ions. After reading over this thread it isn't quite clear whether I can use them or not.


 
Definitely yes. I use both the RCR2 version 3.0v and 3.7V. It seems regulated so I don't notice a big difference on high. A lux measurement might show that not to be true, but I don't see it with a wall or yard shot.


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 25, 2009)

MScottz said:


> Oh yeah, any source for an inexpensive CR2 charger?



I use the Nano CR123 charger with magnetic spacer. You can get them from DX but I can't find it in KD.


----------



## BlueGerbil (Dec 17, 2009)

Just ordered the EZ CR2 as my own xmas present. It should replace my Fenix L0P at my keychain.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Dec 17, 2009)

I love the EZ CR2, one of my favorite little pocket lights.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jan 25, 2010)

I dropped my EZ CR2 that I've had for all of about 3 days from about 8 inches off the ground on cement (it was in my lap and I was sitting on the ground) and now there is no low mode. It goes straight into high every time. I thought Nitecore lights were of better quality! I mean an 8 inch drop shouldn't hurt ANY light. There are no noticeable cosmetic flaws. I am very disappointed and don't know what to do! Do I return it to where I purchased it from or do I contact Nitecore...? I mean, I did drop it, but from such a distance, should I really be liable??? 

Shao


----------



## windstrings (Jan 25, 2010)

Peter Atwood said:


> I love the EZ CR2, one of my favorite little pocket lights.



The nitecore is a nice light...the Gold ring is a nice touch..... but for now, my favorite has turned to the Quark Mini 123 ti..... the same electronics are in the standard non titanium as the titanium.... but the beam cannot be beat for intensity, smoothness and spread...... an amazing light that steals the show against much bigger lights.

It also maintains all modes when using RCRs..... "not recommended on high without a heat sink... gets warm!"

The small size "2.3 inches" beats the Nitecore of "2.7 inches" with more OTF lumens...... something to mull over when choosing a small pocket rocket. 

I've had the PD1, nitecore cr 123, Fenix PD 10 and the Mini 123 and now the mini 123ti... the latter is my favorite...... For what its worth....


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jan 26, 2010)

Funny you mention the Quark Mini... I just ordered one yesterday after the dropping my EZCR2... I'm wishing I got the titanium now... I wanted to check one out before forking over the extra $30... But that titanium is a beaut!

Shao


----------



## Kindle (Jan 26, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> One of my EZ CR2's sporting its *clear heat shrink prophylactic* and ready to replace the light next to it on my key chain.



*yoink*

That is an awesome idea!


----------



## windstrings (Jan 27, 2010)

shao.fu.tzer said:


> Funny you mention the Quark Mini... I just ordered one yesterday after the dropping my EZCR2... I'm wishing I got the titanium now... I wanted to check one out before forking over the extra $30... But that titanium is a beaut!
> 
> Shao




Do what I did.. I too got the non titanium at first and simply gave it away to my Dad and ordered the mini ti for myself.

Worse than that.. I ordered the PD 10 ti before I ordered the MINI ti because no one mentioned there would even be a mini ti avaiable until I had already ordered the PD 10 ti.

So I tossed over 120 bucks total before I found the MINI ti.

Its the sweetest little light I can think of with a perfect beam.

Whats funny is when I got the PD10 ti, I thought the beam was a tad brighter than my original Mini because the beam on the PD10 ti was tighter.

But when I got the MINI ti.... even though the beam was still bigger than my PD 10, it appeared brighter "period" than the PD ti.

I don't know if the later releases of the Mini ti has a better bin of LED or what?..... but I'm very pleased and this light is a winner in anybodys book IMO.

The beamshots I posted will confirm those findings too.


----------



## jsalmika (Mar 24, 2010)

I realized recently that the Nitecore EZ (as perhaps some other twisty lights) has also a handy "momentary on low" which can be accessed by "squeezing" the body which is easy while holding the light in one hand. Of course a prerequisite for this is that the head has been turned in a position that the light is almost on.


----------

